# Antony Gormley's Sculpture - "Exposure" Lelystad, Holland



## bolex (Aug 4, 2011)

Antony Gormley's Sculpture - "Exposure" Lelystad, Holland

"Magnificent Piece of Engineering Art"



Click the image for more Pictures and Information. :nuts:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Wow ! It looks great ! Never heard of it before.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It kind of looks like Mickey Mouse's head... you can see his two ears at the top, and his neck at the bottom!


----------



## leadbelly (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like it's taking a dump! :lol:


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Ugly and unspectacular.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol is it suppose to take a crap? is that why its a magnificent piece of engineering hahahaha


----------



## segwaert (Aug 3, 2011)

that is a ugly statue. it looks like it is taking a dump. but nonetheless i think this is the most spectacular object of lelystad in netherlands, the rest of the vilage is nothing special. just lots of meaningless lowrises, no remarkable architecture and no relevant industry. nobody wants to live in this vilage without any history


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you Antony Gormley for this piece of 'potential shit'.


----------

